# Slide Carbon 160 Steckachse hinten montieren



## Stackel (20. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe seit ca. 3 Wochen das Slide Carbon 160 und habe folgendes Problem von dem ich nicht weiß, ob es wirklich eines ist:
Nach dem ersten Ausbau des Hinterrads fiel mir auf, dass das Schaltwerk locker war. Dieses ist scheinbar mit der selben Madenschraube befestigt wie das Innen-Gewindestück der Steckachse. Ich habe die Madenschraube fest gezogen. Danach wollte ich die Steckachse montieren, was nicht möglich war. Das Innen-Gewindestück war durch das festziehen der Madenschraube so schief, dass die Gewindegänge der Steckachse nicht ansetzen konnten. Nach dem Lockern der Madenschraube und dem Zurückdrücken des Gewindestücks ließ sich die Steckachse (schwierig) montieren. Da es mein erstes Bike mit Steckachse hinten ist, bin ich unsicher was normal ist und was nicht. An der Steckachse vorn ist die Madenschraube immer fest.
Kann jemand dazu etwas sagen. Der Telefonsupport von Bikediscout war keine Hilfe.

Viele Grüße
Stackel


----------



## Derivator22 (22. April 2016)

Der/ das Gewindeinsert sollte sich eigentlich nicht lösen und schief sollte da auch nichts sein.
Gewährleistung logischerweise in Anspruch nehmen, Problem beheben lassen, Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stackel (22. April 2016)

Hi und danke für die Antwort.
Hatte heute einen Techniker ereicht. Er meinte, dass das Insert bei Carbonramen im ausgebauten Zustand nicht fest wäre sondern Spiel hat und somit die Madenschraube locker sein muss. Auch dass die Steckachse hakelig zu installieren wäre. Nehme ich jetzt mal so hin. Oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungen explizit mit Carbonrahmen gemacht?
Grüße, Stephan


----------



## filiale (23. April 2016)

Ich habe zwar kein Slide 160 sondern einen anderen Carbonrahmen mit Steckachse, aber extra die Madenschraube öffnen um die Achse ins Gewinde zu bekommen ist nicht normal. Das muß flutschen. Ev. ist der Hinterbau etwas schief gebaut, die Toleranzen sind dort ja sehr gering.

Siehe hier, #33, ist zwar ein Scott, aber da ist es noch extremer mit einem schiefen Hinterbau.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-ein-neues-bike-kommt-selten-allein-ein-aufbauthread.794368/page-2


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. April 2016)

Beide Teile des Schaltauge anbauen und Befestigungsschraube eindrehen ( nicht festziehen ) danach Hinterrad rein Achse festziehen , die
kleine Schraube festziehen und Achse aus Gewinde rausdrehen und neu ansetzen sollte so passen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Stackel (24. April 2016)

Danke für die Antworten.
Ich habe es eben nochmal angesehen bzw das Hinterrad ausgebaut. Und ein paar Fotos gemacht.
1. Foto: Eingebauter Zustand der Achse. Insert im Hinterbau. Die Madenschraube hat nach 3maligen Ausbau Hinterrad schon etwas gelitten.


2. Foto: Insert und Schaltauge von der anderen Seite wenn Achse ausgebaut. Die Madenschraube geht nicht sehr weit in das Gewinde.

3. Foto: Gewinde des Insert hat auch gelitten unter den Einschraubversuchen


Nach dem 2. Foto wollte ich eigentlich wie von Bodo beschrieben ohne der Veränderung der Madenschraube die Achse montieren. Das war nicht möglich. Das Gewinde hat nicht gegriffen selbst wenn ich das Insert in die Aussparung gedrückt habe; es "flutscht" nicht. Habe daraufhin die Madenschraube gelockert. Etwas zuviel und das Insert fiel heraus. Habe die Gelegenheit genutzt und alle Teile und den Hinterbau mit einem Lappen gereinigt. Nach meiner Meinung waren da Carbon-Späne von der Herstellung. Der Zusammenbau klappte nun erstaunlich einfach.
Habe es aber nicht wieder probiert, ob die Montage nun einfacher oder wie nach Bodos Beschreibung (ohne lösen der Madenschraube) geht. Das ist nichts für meine Nerven, wenn sich die Gewindegänge verkeilen...
Gibt es das Insert als Ersatzteil?

Grüße, Stephan


----------



## filiale (24. April 2016)

Hast Du das Gewinde der Steckachse gefettet ? Das sollte man machen. Nicht trocken verschrauben. Die Madenschraube muß trocken verschraubt werden, denn die wird ja nie gelöst, die kann man auch mit mittelfestem Schraubensicherungslack einschrauben. Aber dafür braucht es natürlich einige Umdrehungen mehr als bei Dir bisher.


----------



## Timser (24. April 2016)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Ich bin noch keinen Meter mit dem Bike gefahren und habe mich schon 1 Stunde darüber geärgert. Bis ich es durchschaut habe, wie man die Achse rein bekommt, war das erste Gewinde kaputt. Neues besorgt, gefummelt wie verrückt - es ist fürchterlich. Ich brauche etwa 10 Versuche bis ich die Achse endlich rein bekomme. Sie neigt dazu schief im Alu des Inserts anzusetzen und dieses zu zerstören. Und das zu Hause in der Werkstatt an einem Neurad! Wie soll das denn im Wald gehen wenn ich einen Platten habe (was ich oft habe)? 
Cube hat das gleiche System. Habe es mir gerade angesehen. Da geht das besser. Obwohl das Insert fest ist.
Ich bin echt geneigt das Ding zurück zu schicken!


----------



## Derivator22 (24. April 2016)

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings hat sich bei mir die Verschraubung der Laufradachse (nicht Steckachse!) dauernd gelöst.
 Habe die dann unter Zuhilfenahme von Schraubensicherung ordentlich festgeknallt, seitdem bin ich problemfrei.


----------



## Timser (24. April 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Beide Teile des Schaltauge anbauen und Befestigungsschraube eindrehen ( nicht festziehen ) danach Hinterrad rein Achse festziehen , die
> kleine Schraube festziehen und Achse aus Gewinde rausdrehen und neu ansetzen sollte so passen.   Gruß Bodo


Habe das gerade mal probiert. Ist noch immer sehr fummelig aber funktioniert. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## cube xc4 (1. Mai 2016)

Hab seit 3 Wochen ein RADON Slide Carbon 140. War zur Erstbenutzung  damit auf einem Trail-Bike-Fahrtechnikkurs am Gardasee.  Hier hab ich beim  Ausbau des Hinterreifens folgende Erfahrung gemacht. 
1) Nach dem Aufdrehen des Gewindes der Steckachse, ist es eine unglaubliche Würgerei die Stechachse aus dem Laufrad und Hinterrad zu bekommen. Man dreht da fast 1 Minute hin und her, bis man sie  endlich rausziehen kann. 

2)Beim Einbau hab ich dann noch das oben beschriebene Problem festgestellt. Schaltwerk und Schaltauge sind lose im Hinterbau. Zieht man die kleine Befestigungsschraube an, läßt sich die Steckachse nur noch mit enormer Gewalt heineindrehen (Schaltaugenbohrung und Gewindeeinsatz sind nicht konzentrisch). Freut das Gewinde sicher nicht. Auch das "Ausrichten" des Schaltauges mit loser Schraube und Steckachse - wie oben beschrieben - führt nicht zum Erfolg.

3) Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine weitere Auffälligkeit: Der Hinterbau ist bei demontiertem Hinterrad/Steckachse ca. 3-4 mm zu weit. Die Nabenbreite der Felge ist ja 142 mm, der Hinterbau hat im entspannten Zustand so 145-146 mm.  Wird beim Festdrehen der Steckachse also "zusammengespannt" . Macht den Einbau auch nicht gerade einfacher, da die Nabenachse im Hinterbau nicht geführt wird.

Hier würde mich mal eine Experten-Einschätzung interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stackel (2. Mai 2016)

Achtung, keine Experten-Einschätzung: Der Abstand ist bei meinem 160er auch. Da nun Tubeless dicht ist brauche ich es hoffentlich sobald nicht mehr ausbauen.
Wenn sich die Achse beim Einbau schwer drehen lässt, ist die nicht richtig angesetzt und wenn man nun weiter dreht wird das der Tod für das Gewinde. Das Insert gibt es angeblich mit dem Schaltauge mit. Für 160er und Shimano Schaltung ist es angeblich dieses hier (Info von H&S, habe es noch nicht bestellt):
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2091-axh-82181


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Mai 2016)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> Hab seit 3 Wochen ein RADON Slide Carbon 140. War zur Erstbenutzung  damit auf einem Trail-Bike-Fahrtechnikkurs am Gardasee.  Hier hab ich beim  Ausbau des Hinterreifens folgende Erfahrung gemacht.
> 1) Nach dem Aufdrehen des Gewindes der Steckachse, ist es eine unglaubliche Würgerei die Stechachse aus dem Laufrad und Hinterrad zu bekommen. Man dreht da fast 1 Minute hin und her, bis man sie  endlich rausziehen kann.
> 
> 2)Beim Einbau hab ich dann noch das oben beschriebene Problem festgestellt. Schaltwerk und Schaltauge sind lose im Hinterbau. Zieht man die kleine Befestigungsschraube an, läßt sich die Steckachse nur noch mit enormer Gewalt heineindrehen (Schaltaugenbohrung und Gewindeeinsatz sind nicht konzentrisch). Freut das Gewinde sicher nicht. Auch das "Ausrichten" des Schaltauges mit loser Schraube und Steckachse - wie oben beschrieben - führt nicht zum Erfolg.
> ...



Hi,

ich melde mich heute im Tagesverlauf, nachdem ich eine Rückmeldung von unseren PM's bekomme.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Mai 2016)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> Hab seit 3 Wochen ein RADON Slide Carbon 140. War zur Erstbenutzung  damit auf einem Trail-Bike-Fahrtechnikkurs am Gardasee.  Hier hab ich beim  Ausbau des Hinterreifens folgende Erfahrung gemacht.
> 1) Nach dem Aufdrehen des Gewindes der Steckachse, ist es eine unglaubliche Würgerei die Stechachse aus dem Laufrad und Hinterrad zu bekommen. Man dreht da fast 1 Minute hin und her, bis man sie  endlich rausziehen kann.
> 
> 2)Beim Einbau hab ich dann noch das oben beschriebene Problem festgestellt. Schaltwerk und Schaltauge sind lose im Hinterbau. Zieht man die kleine Befestigungsschraube an, läßt sich die Steckachse nur noch mit enormer Gewalt heineindrehen (Schaltaugenbohrung und Gewindeeinsatz sind nicht konzentrisch). Freut das Gewinde sicher nicht. Auch das "Ausrichten" des Schaltauges mit loser Schraube und Steckachse - wie oben beschrieben - führt nicht zum Erfolg.
> ...


Die Hinterbaubreite sollte 143-145 sein aber solch geringe Abweichungen können da entstehen machen aber der Achse nichts. Der Fehler
ist hier wohl da zu Suchen das die zwei Teile des Schaltauges nicht richtig ineinander Sitzen ev. mal das Gewindeteil mit Schraube Abbauen
und einzeln in die Achse Schrauben und so Prüfen ob das Gewinde noch ok ist , geht das muß es auch wenn grade Zusammengeschraubt 
auch im eingebaut Gehen . Ansonst ein neues Schaltauge von Bonn kommen lassen .Bitte Achse und Gewinde leicht Fetten.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## cube xc4 (3. Mai 2016)

Um die Steckachse mache ich mir auch weniger Sorgen bzgl. Den 145 mm, mehr um das verspannen des hinterbaues und vielleicht um die zusätzliche Querkraft auf die Hinterbau-Lager. Werde die Schaltaugen Verschraubung noch mal über prüfen. Servus Andreas.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Mai 2016)

Hi,

ich habe nun folgende Empfehlung für die Montage- bzw. Demontage, welche für die neue Schaltaugen-Generation aktuell ist, falls es zu Problemen kommen sollte:

*Montage*:

Arretierungsschraube (Kreuzschlitz oder Imbus) leicht (ca.1 Umdrehung) lösen
Schaltaugen-Gewinde und Achsgewinde sowie Achse fetten
Hinterrad einsetzen
Achse einschieben, Schaltaugen-Gewinde ausrichten und Achse anziehen
Arretierungsschraube entfernen, diese mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung (Loctide 243, blau, o.ä.) benetzen
Arretierungsschraube ganz leicht anziehen (weniger als 2Nm)
*Demontage (falls Probleme auftreten sollten)*

Arretierungsschraube lösen (ca.1 Umdrehung)
Steckachse lösen/rausziehen
Generell gilt, dass bei korrekter Montage (s. Anleitung oben) eine einwandfreie Demontage ohne Probleme gewährleistet sein sollte. Daher bitte nur die zwei Punkte der Demontage befolgen, falls es hier zu Problemen bzw. erhöhtem Kraftaufwand beim Lösen der Steckachse kommt.

Wir behalten die ganze Geschichte im Auge und stehen euch natürlich bei Problemen immer zur Seite. Falls ihr Fragen haben sollten, schreibt uns gerne eine PN.

Gruß und schöne, sonnige Tage euch allen!

Andi


----------



## Chris-Ball (3. Oktober 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe nun folgende Empfehlung für die Montage- bzw. Demontage, welche für die neue Schaltaugen-Generation aktuell ist, falls es zu Problemen kommen sollte:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris-Ball (3. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe das Problem mit dem Radon Hybrid 140 8.0
Mir ist erst nach dem Ausbau des Hinterrades aufgefallen, dass die kleine Arretierungsschraube für das Schaltwerk abhanden gekommen ist und nun fehlt.
Wo bekomme ich eine neue her?

Bitte um Hilfe

Liebe Grüße
Christian


----------



## LuttiX (19. Januar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe nun folgende Empfehlung für die Montage- bzw. Demontage, welche für die neue Schaltaugen-Generation aktuell ist, falls es zu Problemen kommen sollte:
> 
> ...



Hallo Andi,

habe an meinem Jaelous 7.0, seit dem Austausch des Schaltauges, ebenfalls das Problem, dass sich die Steckachse nicht mehr einschrauben ließ. Daraufhin bin ich so vorgegangen wie in Deiner Anleitung. Fakt ist dennoch, dass das Schaltauge leicht lose ist. Mit dem alten Schaltauge ist das definitiv nicht so. Das war nach dem Festziehen der Schraube fest fixiert und es gab auch keine Probleme mit der Steckachse.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Januar 2018)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> 
> habe an meinem Jaelous 7.0, seit dem Austausch des Schaltauges, ebenfalls das Problem, dass sich die Steckachse nicht mehr einschrauben ließ. Daraufhin bin ich so vorgegangen wie in Deiner Anleitung. Fakt ist dennoch, dass das Schaltauge leicht lose ist. Mit dem alten Schaltauge ist das definitiv nicht so. Das war nach dem Festziehen der Schraube fest fixiert und es gab auch keine Probleme mit der Steckachse.



Hi,

welches Schaltauge hast Du denn aktuell verbaut? Ggf. bitte bei den Kollegen reklamieren. Aus der Ferne ist eine Einschätzung recht schwer, das Schaltauge sollte aber stets einen festen Sitz aufweisen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## EddyAC (21. Januar 2018)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die Hinterbaubreite sollte 143-145 sein aber solch geringe Abweichungen können da entstehen machen aber der Achse nichts. Der Fehler
> ist hier wohl da zu Suchen das die zwei Teile des Schaltauges nicht richtig ineinander Sitzen ev. mal das Gewindeteil mit Schraube Abbauen
> und einzeln in die Achse Schrauben und so Prüfen ob das Gewinde noch ok ist , geht das muß es auch wenn grade Zusammengeschraubt
> auch im eingebaut Gehen . Ansonst ein neues Schaltauge von Bonn kommen lassen .Bitte Achse und Gewinde leicht Fetten.  Gruß Bodo



Bodo ist wieder da. Schön, was von Dir zu lesen


----------



## satchafunkilus (21. Januar 2018)

Was mir immer geholfen hat wenn das Gewinde mal wieder schwer bis garnicht mehr geht, ist die Steckachse von der Gegenseite in das Gewinde zu schrauben. Dadurch schneidet sich das Gewinde wieder frei. Ändert jedoch nichts daran dass die ganze Konstruktion an sich eine absolute Katastrophe ist. Selbst um die Problematik wissend und mit äußerster Vorsicht ist es nicht möglich ein Verkanten zu verhindern. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bartos0815 (21. Januar 2018)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Bodo ist wieder da. Schön, was von Dir zu lesen


Das war 2016! Bodo ist nicht mehr bei radon!


----------



## EddyAC (21. Januar 2018)

Oh Gott, bin ich blind  
Hatte mich schon gewundert......


----------



## LuttiX (28. Januar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welches Schaltauge hast Du denn aktuell verbaut? Ggf. bitte bei den Kollegen reklamieren. Aus der Ferne ist eine Einschätzung recht schwer, das Schaltauge sollte aber stets einen festen Sitz aufweisen.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Ich habe bei Euch ein Radon Schaltauge gekauft, da das ursprüngliche Auge leicht verbogen war. Das Problem hat sich mittlerweile jedoch erledigt. Mit einer neuen Innensechskant-Schraube (anstatt der Kreuzschlitz-Schraube), hält das Auge nun perfekt.


----------

